# When puppies get bored...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I found this video on YouTube and it made me laugh. Is this anyone on the forums pup??

A good example for all the new timers on what you can expect when your puppy is full of energy and wants some attention. 

These crazy Vs are definitely in a league of their own! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pL9tUn_goQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

haha! i just came across this video less than 3 minutes ago! its hilarious


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I saw it a few days ago and it made me lol. I guess I'm not the only one who can't resist watching random vizsla videos


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my goodness...those ears! ;D


----------



## Mcunnin4 (Jan 15, 2013)

I cant even handle the cuteness!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Not mine, but they do that on the trampoline.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Far too cute.


----------

